# Which is the best software to use for digital painting?



## Leah Jayne

Hi everyone! I am interested to learn digital painting and I'm a beginner. I would like to ask some recommendation from you guys on which software is the best for practicing digital art? I had been Photoshop most of the time for editing photos but when I try to work on digital paint I feel like it soo hard for me especially when I used my wacom. Im having a hard time controlling the brush. :unhappy: Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## acrocomics

Hi! I do digital art as well and I had found procreate is the best when working digitally or even clip art studios. Though procreate is my favorite. So if you have an ipad, that would be the best app!


----------



## bertph777

*best software for digital painting*

I had that experience before. Photoshop is excellent for photo editing but I could not do the effects I want when painting . later on I discovered Corel Painter as the right software. It is compatible and works well with a wacom tablet. You can even switch to photshop in between because they have similar platform . Corel painter have different complete sets of brushes that simulates real effects of mediums like oil, acrylic, watercolor, sargent brush, van gogh brushs and thick paint etc. At first I was a total stranger, but my intense desire and inspiration push me to exceed my limits. You can find a lot of tutorial that will familiarize you with the tools. in a couple of days you can enjoy painting and discovering the style you prefer whether realism or impressionism. Wishing you the best!


----------



## acrocomics

Yes I have used Corel Painter as well, it's also another good choice!


----------



## Naeira

It depends on the type of digital art you will be creating;
Corel Painter is great for more of a traditional type of art, it feels like you’re painting with a real paintbrush
Photoshop is an all purpose tool, more for line art, polished look but with the right brush and tool settings you can have similar results as if you were to use Corel Painter


----------



## IAmACat

If you want a tool you can heavily customize I would suggest one of the OPEN SOURCE tools. However, Sai Paint and Clip Paint Studio are for you if you want something premade but cheap?


----------



## vectorian

Hi Leah


Krita is a very good free Painting Program.

A very cheap $ 20.- (one Time Fee)
and nevertheless very powerful Paint Program is *"PaintStorm Studio"*
( for PC, Mac, Linux and even for iPad )
I think you will like the Brushes ;-)

You can try out the Demo it works for 30 uses.


Here the Website
https://www.paintstormstudio.com/de/index.html


----------



## [email protected]

Hi, 
I think Procreate is the best app for digital art. You can find out some of our digital drawings in the following link: 

https://preciousartcorner.com/shop/

All the drawings you see in the website are all done in Procreate. 

Cheers.


----------



## DewdropsNManna

I just answered a similar question with someone else and for me, the following are my main go-to's. I've used Artrage the longest (6 years) and have updated it each time a new version comes out. I've used Photoshop and have tried the 30 day free trials of Corel painter (except the newest version which looks pretty good). I just don't find I ever get the realism in Photoshop that I'm looking for. It's good for a lot of other things though.
Here's what I posted for the other person asking:
Hi,
I use Artrage, Krita and Rebelle quite a lot. Krita is a free, open-source platform that has quite a wide variety of tools/capabilities and is used a lot by people who don't have the cash for things like Photoshop, etc. I use it the least, but it's pretty decent. 
Artrage is under $100 to buy and gives you a lot for that. It's very user friendly and has a wide variety of tools and capabilities. This may not interest you, but I'd say it has some of the most life-like oil paints (outside of Corel painter 2021) and has thick paint brushes/tools as well as many other cool brushes/tools/effects. It allows you to customize any of your tools in any way you'd like and you can import brushes/tools from other programs (like Photoshop). 
Rebelle is around $100 and is a unique program that really shines when it comes to realistic water color. Besides many other features, you can tilt your painting to make the paint drip in any direction you like, or turn tilt off to paint your watercolor on a "flat" surface; you can "blow" on your wet paint to move it across the page--like using a straw to blow on your real-life watercolor; you can pick from a variety of watercolor papers (or canvases for the other paint tools) that all interact differently with the paint; you can wet your paper all over or in any specific area you like, paint on it, then dry it when you're ready, or just paint on dry. This makes for some pretty realistic watercolor!). There's a variety of other traditional tools and you can customize them to your heart's content and import tools. This program has features available that help people in the industry with rendering realistic flames and some other add-ons I can't remember. I haven't used any of those so I can't speak to that.
I don't know if any of this helps at all. Good luck in your search!


----------



## pslane1

Leah Jayne said:


> Hi everyone! I am interested to learn digital painting and I'm a beginner. I would like to ask some recommendation from you guys on which software is the best for practicing digital art? I had been Photoshop most of the time for editing photos but when I try to work on digital paint I feel like it soo hard for me especially when I used my wacom. Im having a hard time controlling the brush. :unhappy: Thanks in advance guys!


Using the pen/tablet takes time and patience. Keep practicing and you will get better. I use Photoshop, ArtRage, Paint Shop Pro, Illustrator, and at one time, Xara.


----------



## HAPPY DECAY

[email protected] said:


> I think Procreate is the best app for digital art.


Agree with the above. I use to be 100% Photoshop but now it's like 95% Procreate and 5% Photoshop.


----------



## Kenny

vectorian said:


> Hi Leah
> 
> 
> Krita is a very good free Painting Program.
> 
> A very cheap $ 20.- (one Time Fee)
> and nevertheless very powerful Paint Program is *"PaintStorm Studio"*
> ( for PC, Mac, Linux and even for iPad )
> I think you will like the Brushes ;-)
> 
> You can try out the Demo it works for 30 uses.
> 
> 
> Here the Website
> Paintstorm Studio | Professional software for digital painting


yes, but it's also free at the Krita site - Krita


----------



## Kenny

I'm a very long time Painter user (way before Corel) but have moved to Krita the last couple of years ... it is just as capable ... kinda moreso .... Highly recommended!

Krita.org


----------

